# Part 2 If you were a "Monden Mountain Man"...



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Since Part 1 has pretty much went off topic for all intents and purposes with little in the way of replies to the originally posted question, I will start this one up per chance Part 1 will get back on track to some degree.

Based off a lot of the replies given in Part 1, *If you were a Modern Mountain Man, and heading out into the wilderness for about 10 months or so, with your ultimate destination a Trapping Cabin you previously set up the year before, what gear would you take with you (minus guns and knives you will carry daily...Part 1) given todays modern materials, equipment available and technology?
*

Id really like to get some feed back on what you would take with you to see you through or at least what you feel you would need to make it through a period of about 10 months out in the middle of nowhere...nothing but you and mother nature. Please keep in mind you have a cabin ready and waiting, you just got to get there in one piece, dust things off restock the pantry and settle in.

Okay...lets see what happens now.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

If a camp was set up the prior year it would have all the tools needed and even some food storage. 
All you would need is the supplies you would need to get to your destination.

Your question is not clear in what the point is. If the camp is your final destination and it is already set up.


----------



## graynomad (Nov 21, 2014)

Yeah I assume that everything I need is already at the camp and it will take 10 months to get there. So the question is what would I carry to live and walk for 10 months in the bush.

At present the answer for me is "It would make little difference what I carry", because with my current skill set I wouldn't make it anyway, I'm used to long walks and 10 months would be doable for me, but only if food was cached as I don't hunt (yet).

So I would carry my current kit which is all lightweight bushwalking gear, about 15kgs in weight total. One problem would be maps, a 10-month walk would cover a lot of territory and I would not trust GPS, so that means paper 1:25k topo maps, lots of them. Once agian I suspect caching would be required.

Also I know this post SHTF walk would be a lot slower than the same walk today, but if your BOL is 10 months away maybe it's time to move either yourself or the BOL.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I think what the OP is asking is what to take with you. Since the cabain is already there you will spend 10 months at the cabin.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I would take a really cute girl me. But that's just my preference.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

TacticalCanuck said:


> I would take a really cute girl me. But that's just my preference.


 And her nympho sister


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I had said in my previous post that the new gear is far superior to what we had. The Katadyn Pocket filter is compact and each filter cartridge has a 13,000 gallon life expectancy. That is awesome to know that you will never have to boil water, use iodine pellets or use some other short lived purification technique. The Military modular sleep system is a guarantee of staying alive, warm and dry in -20 degree blowing snow and wind. You don't really even need a tent. A good Goretex parka and pants with a decent pair of Gore-Tex/Thinsulate boots will keep you warm and comfortable every day. 

You young'ns don't know how good you have it. We slept in shelter halves with wet feet in 20 degree weather in a soggy mummy bag in wet BDUs. The guys in the Arctic got the parkas and the bunny boots. We drank rust flavored water from water buffaloes and ate C rats that were usually out of date. Youth is wasted on the young.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Oddcaliber said:


> I think what the OP is asking is what to take with you. Since the cabain is already there you will spend 10 months at the cabin.


Your spot on Oddcaliber in what I am asking.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

The complete works of John Coltrane on an MP3 a solar charger and several cases of Burbon


----------



## graynomad (Nov 21, 2014)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> Your spot on Oddcaliber in what I am asking.


Ok, then it's easy, I just grab my laptop. It has music, books, everything I need.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Seneca said:


> The complete works of John Coltrane on an MP3 a solar charger and several cases of Burbon


One could say that the cabin is a stellar region?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> I had said in my previous post that the new gear is far superior to what we had. The Katadyn Pocket filter is compact and each filter cartridge has a 13,000 gallon life expectancy. That is awesome to know that you will never have to boil water, use iodine pellets or use some other short lived purification technique. The Military modular sleep system is a guarantee of staying alive, warm and dry in -20 degree blowing snow and wind. You don't really even need a tent. A good Goretex parka and pants with a decent pair of Gore-Tex/Thinsulate boots will keep you warm and comfortable every day.
> 
> You young'ns don't know how good you have it. We slept in shelter halves with wet feet in 20 degree weather in a soggy mummy bag in wet BDUs. The guys in the Arctic got the parkas and the bunny boots. We drank rust flavored water from water buffaloes and ate C rats that were usually out of date. Youth is wasted on the young.


Wow! Someone is feeling old.

You just won the curmudgeon award!


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

My current backpack rig is exactly what I would carry, plus my 1895, or the AR7.
When Jimmy and I camp, we already carry close to a hundred pounds of pack. I don;t leave out anything I think I could possiblyt need, I don;t shy away from the weight. To me it's practice lugging all that crap. I have a complete kitchen (including a spice bag) 4 season tent, ECWS bag, solar flashlights and solar cell, grill, and anything else you would need to eat and live for extended periods of time.

Even when we only camp for a few days, we pack like we're not coming back. All that light weight camping is for the Californians. I take the weight because in the real world that's what you will need to survive. I've carried up to 120 lb worth of stuff (hot weather camping requires a bit of extra water.)


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> I had said in my previous post that the new gear is far superior to what we had. The Katadyn Pocket filter is compact and each filter cartridge has a 13,000 gallon life expectancy. That is awesome to know that you will never have to boil water, use iodine pellets or use some other short lived purification technique. The Military modular sleep system is a guarantee of staying alive, warm and dry in -20 degree blowing snow and wind. You don't really even need a tent. A good Goretex parka and pants with a decent pair of Gore-Tex/Thinsulate boots will keep you warm and comfortable every day.
> 
> You young'ns don't know how good you have it. We slept in shelter halves with wet feet in 20 degree weather in a soggy mummy bag in wet BDUs. The guys in the Arctic got the parkas and the bunny boots. We drank rust flavored water from water buffaloes and ate C rats that were usually out of date. Youth is wasted on the young.


Yeah, . . . csi-tech, . . . but we survived. Quite honestly, . . . I'm just not sure the present crop could, . . . would, . . . and in many cases, . . . even should.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## eferred (Mar 15, 2015)

First I'd have to know why i was going to subject myself to the mountains for a winter? If you're trapping, traps are heavy and bulky, so they'd better already be on site. Am I trapping beaver and coyote? Beaver, in particular, require large, heavy traps, and drowning sets, which are a pita to arrange/maintain. However, a beaver provides a large pelt and a lot of meat, and does so rather easily, compared to harvesting a lot of other animals. I"d prefer to be in the mountains only in summer. Is this trip going to presume hostile enemies? If so, gear and tactics have to be much different than if times are to be peacable. In hostile times/areas, I'd avoid snow/cold/mountains, except in summer. The temp extremes, added to my tracks being left in the snow, the constant need for fire and fuel, etc, are a lot more trouble than I'd put up with.


----------

